# Asus K53SM-SX010D or anything Better ?



## gump (Apr 23, 2012)

Guys,

I have decided to get *Asus K53SM-SX010D* laptop for pure gaming purpose.
is this correct choice, or is there anything better.

Flipkart Retails this laptop for Rs40,184 

Can i get this laptop even cheaper ?

According to Megamind, the service of Asus in chennai is good, so going by his note.

please suggest if any other laptop for pure gaming purpose


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think its available for ~37k in snapdeal. Check it.

I think the one available in snapdeal is the older model that had GT-540M graphics. But still its a good deal as GT-630M is just a rebadged GT-540M.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 23, 2012)

If u intend on pure gaming, you should get a ps3 for 18k... A laptop in that range is no good...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

Check the prices in local market and try to bargain, hopefully you will get it at a cheaper price.
Or buy it from here and use the 10% off coupon, that is the best deal if you can.
Please check if the coupon works or not as I haven't check it out


----------



## trublu (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys, can anyone help me find a good dealer/store in Chennai for buying this laptop? Perhaps the OP can help me?


----------



## gump (Apr 26, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> If u intend on pure gaming, you should get a ps3 for 18k... A laptop in that range is no good...




Its for pure gaming purpose only, but now you have me confused again


----------



## pratyush997 (May 3, 2012)

go for this laptop this laptop Rockzzzzz


----------



## sumonpathak (May 3, 2012)

gump said:


> Its for pure gaming purpose only, but now you have me confused again



go for the laptop...or better get a desktop...u can get a nice desktop @ around 40K


----------

